# Tska.......(omg)



## Denis (May 28, 2008)

Lion - £500.00 : TSKA Exotics!, Specialist Keepers Association

a LOIN for sale for £500!!mg: and you could buy 3 on the for £1400

Ostrich - £135.00 : TSKA Exotics!, Specialist Keepers Association

A OSTRICH for sale for £135mg: 

WOW........


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Denis said:


> Lion - £500.00 : TSKA Exotics!, Specialist Keepers Association
> 
> a LOIN for sale for £500!!mg: and you could buy 3 on the for £1400


Couple that with the money you'd spend on the enclosure, licenses (Can't see these not being DWA somehow!), food, vets and so on..... not as cheap as you'd probably think.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Denis said:


> Lion - £500.00 : TSKA Exotics!, Specialist Keepers Association
> 
> a LOIN for sale for £500!!mg: and you could buy 3 on the for £1400
> 
> ...


lol.

tho i have to admit i'm still suprised at what things cost sometimes too..

N


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

And the fact their thingy forms you have to fill out have questions on things half the people want to keep know sod all about.
Its not easy to buy from Rory and Nerys their animals only go to the best


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Issa is bang on.

Lions and Ligers are not every keepers' ideal exotic ownership. Ocelots, Servals, the smaller cats, leopards, tigers etc, these are more of the ideal ownership.

BUT, the biggest drawback with owning one/two of the big five cats are the expenditures attached.

So the Lions will be cheap in comparison to the more opular exotic cats. The Liger - WELL !! At 10 feet of cat, you have really got to be into your felines for that one.

LOL

R


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

not to mention have your own slaughterhouse.. 20kg of meat a day is a lot of meat!

N


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

just wondering. By no means even considering it. But how do you go about getting into keeping lions, tigers etc. Is it a similar case in reptiles, start basic eg leos up to monitors via the stages in between. Or do you need work experience based knowledge, like in a zoo working with big cats?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Nerys said:


> not to mention have your own slaughterhouse.. 20kg of meat a day is a lot of meat!
> 
> N


LOL im not even go mention what i joked about with you on the phone i would get stoned to death :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

does ya remember that convo :lol2:


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Nerys said:


> not to mention have your own slaughterhouse.. 20kg of meat a day is a lot of meat!
> 
> N


Easy way round that one, do a similar setup to longleat and have a "Chavs on bicycles go free" day every other week or so.:lol2::devil::lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

yes... these things are very expensive to keep. i don't know how some folks here in the states do it... they go hunting a lot for meat i suppose.... a lot of fencing and facilities not to mention a vet. insurance...it goes on and on...


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

Issa said:


> Easy way round that one, do a similar setup to longleat and have a "Chavs on bicycles go free" day every other week or so.:lol2::devil::lol2:


love it, great reason for having a lion.


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Nerys said:


> not to mention have your own slaughterhouse.. 20kg of meat a day is a lot of meat!
> 
> N


How much would a Leopard eat a day?


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

I think I'll stick with my moggies. 

Although a lion would be way scarier than my GSD - however our garden is only 12 x 14 metres - having looked at the size of enclosure required, I think our space is a tad too small!

Loving the chavs suggestion... I'd add neighbourhood kids to the invite too.


----------

